# Cigarro — Cigarrillo — Pitillo



## Naticruz

Hola:
Todo se fuma, ¿pero no tienen nada que los diferencie? ¿Pitillo tiene alguna connotación especial?
 
Muchas gracias


----------



## Aviador

Para mí (sin embargo, no estoy seguro de que sea igual para la mayoría de los chilenos), _cigarro_ es sinónimo de puro o habano. _Cigarrillo_ es el hecho de hojas de tabaco molidas envueltas en papel y más pequeño que un cigarro (de ahí el diminutivo _-illo_). _Pitillo_ sólo lo uso para el _cigarrillo_ hecho a mano, sea de tabaco o de marihuana.

Saludos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

_Cigarro_ es la palabra original, aunque modernamente se usa especialmente en el sentido de cigarro puro (el que sólo tiene hojas de tabaco), _cigarrillo_, diminutivo del anterior se usa para el tabaco liado con papel y su sinónimo _pitillo_, adquiere ese significado por su forma de canutillo. _Cigarro_ se puede usar por las otras dos, pero se usa más para designar los (cigarros) _puros_ (que, si son pequeños, se llaman _cigarritos_); _cigarrillo_ es más formal que _pitillo_. Todo esto aquí donde yo vivo, no sé en otras partes.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

En México: cigarro. Lo más utilizado.
Cigarrillo, rara vez utilizado, en lenguaje quizá _más elegante_.
Pitillo es un cigarro, quizá con un dejo de indeferencia, es decir, un cigarro  cualquiera, el que se tenga a la mano. Poco utilizado.

Lo que queda de cualquiera de los anteriores se llama _bacha_, que también puede ser de marihuana. (El cigarro completo se llama, por lo general, _toque_)

Los grandotes, que vienen de Cuba, y son muy caros, siempre son _puros_. La gente _popof _los llama _habanos_.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

En este rincón de América, mucha gente le dice cigarro al cigarrillo, pero en el habla "esmerada" local vale la distinción que establecen Aviador y XiaoRoel: un cigarro es un puro o habano, mientras que un cigarrillo es uno de los "modernos", liado en papel blanco, generalmente con un filtro.
"Pitillo" para los liados a mano se entiende, pero no se usa. Los llamamos "armados": "Me fumé un armado". También existe el naco (americanismo por andullo de tabaco, según el DRAE). El naco (tabaco en rama casi petrificado) se pica con una navaja para armar un cigarro con chala (hoja de maíz). El consumo de naco y chala no existe en las ciudades, tan solo se da en zonas rurales; seguramente la mayoría de mis compatriotas no tienen ni la más remota idea de lo que es.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Hay diferencias regionales, al menos entre Canarias y el resto de España.
En Canarias *pitillo* prácticamente no se usa y en principio lo entenderíamos como sinónimo de *cigarrillo*, pero no se dice habitualmente.
*Cigarro *son los que vienen en paquetes o cajetillas ( en Canarias se les dice cajas) de a veinte, los más consumidos por los fumadores y que en la península son  también conocidos como *cigarrillos*.

*Puro* es el nombre más común para los cigarros habanos, que también se fabrican en Canarias.


----------



## ultravioleta

En Argentina:
cigarro = habano = puro (es el que viene envuelto en hoja de tabaco y se fuma cuando se está esperando un hijo, en los pasillos del hospital 

cigarrillo = el de tabaco que viene envuelto en papel y es el más común

pitillo no decimos, pero se lo oímos a los amigos españoles

pucho = es el cigarrillo, pero viene del quechua, y también lo usamos con mucha frecuencia, y no lo usamos en el sentido de colilla: ¿Me das un pucho? (¿me convidás un cigarrillo?)

chala = el que se arma a mano con la hoja del maíz (?) "Pitate un chala" (fumate un cigarrillo de chala)

faso = es el lunfardo para cigarrillo


----------



## Namarne

XiaoRoel said:


> _Cigarro_ es la palabra original, aunque modernamente se usa especialmente en el sentido de cigarro puro (el que sólo tiene hojas de tabaco), _cigarrillo_, diminutivo del anterior se usa para el tabaco liado con papel y su sinónimo _pitillo_, adquiere ese significado por su forma de canutillo. _Cigarro_ se puede usar por las otras dos, pero se usa más para designar los (cigarros) _puros_ (que, si son pequeños, se llaman _cigarritos_); _cigarrillo_ es más formal que _pitillo_. Todo esto aquí donde yo vivo, no sé en otras partes.


Exactamente igual por aquí. En mis tiempos jóvenes (de fumador) el cigarrillo o pitillo también se llamaba *pito*, entre amigos: _Dame un pito. ¿Tienes un pito?_ A mí me suena lo más informal de todo.


----------



## Aviador

Namarne said:


> Exactamente igual por aquí. En mis tiempos jóvenes (de fumador) el cigarrillo o pitillo también se llamaba *pito*, entre amigos: _Dame un pito. ¿Tienes un pito?_ A mí me suena lo más informal de todo.


Se me olvidaba eso de _pito_. Sí, en Chile es también muy usado el término _pito_, pero sólo para el de marihuana.
También, como dice ultravioleta que es en Argentina, se usa aquí coloquialmente _pucho_ como sinónimo de cigarrillo de tabaco.
Me ufano, sin embargo, de no haber fumado nunca en mi vida cigarros, cigarrillos, pitos, puchos, pitillos ni nada que se les parezca.

Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

Aviador said:
			
		

> Para mí (sin embargo, no estoy seguro de que sea igual para la mayoría de los chilenos), cigarro es sinónimo de puro o habano. Cigarrillo es el hecho de hojas de tabaco molidas envueltas en papel y más pequeño que un cigarro (de ahí el diminutivo -illo). Pitillo sólo lo uso para el cigarrillo hecho a mano, sea de tabaco o de marihuana.


 
Poz, no.
Yo diría que para la mayoría de los chilenos “cigarro” es lo más usado para los de papel blanco y con filtro, eso de “cigarrillo” se escucha desde hace pocos años por influencia de nuestros vecinos del otro lado de los cerros.
Los de hoja son “puros”, también llamados “habanos”.
“Pucho” se suele escuchar de forma muy coloquial.
“Pito/pitillo/huiro/joint/canuto/zepellin/etc.” son todos nombres que se suelen usan para aquellos que no son de tabaco, jé.
Los de tabaco armados a mano probablemente existan, pero yo jamás he visto a alguien armar uno. El tabaco suelto se suele fumar en pipa.

 
¿Se puede saber qué hago yo hablando de este tema?
Saludos.
_


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En El Salvador:

Pitillo → Absolutamente desconocido, en ese contexto específico.

Cigarro → Lo más común

Cigarrillo → Solo la gente que se la quiere llevar de fina

Puro → Habanos, aunque hechos localmente y de manera artesanal. Los legítimos habanos solo los fuman las clases pudientes.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Cigarro, los que vienen en cajetillas de 20. No es sinónimo de puro.

Cigarrillo no se usa pero se entiende como sinónimo de cigarro.

Habano, los puros cubanos.

Puro, hechos de hoja, ya sean cubanos, dominicanos, etc.

En resumen por acá sólo hay cigarros y puros.


----------



## Lexinauta

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> [...] También existe el naco (americanismo por andullo de tabaco, según el DRAE). El naco (tabaco en rama casi petrificado) se pica con una navaja para armar un cigarro con chala (hoja de maíz). El consumo de naco y chala no existe en las ciudades, tan solo se da en zonas rurales; seguramente la mayoría de mis compatriotas no tienen ni la más remota idea de lo que es.


...
Vaya armando un cigarrillo,
si es que el vicio no ha olvidao;
ahi tiene contra el recao
cuchillo, papel y un naco:
yo siempre pico el tabaco
por no pitarlo aventao.
...
(_Fausto_ criollo, Estanislao del Campo)


----------



## Calambur

Concuerdo con *ultravioleta*, aunque no tengo claro el concepto de chala.
También concuerdo con *XiaoRoel*, y no pude evitar que me viniera a la memoria esto:
_Mi pare encendió un *pitillo*,_
_se enteró bien de tu nombre,_
_y te compró unos zarcillos_
_y a mí un pantalón de hombre._ (Rafael de León).
(pare=padre).


----------



## Lexinauta

¿También estás de acuerdo con *ultravioleta* en que 'pucho' no _lo usamos en el sentido de colilla_?
Pues las dos están equivocadas: 'pucho' es tanto el cigarrillo entero como la colilla.
Yo, cuando fumo un pucho, apago el pucho en el cenicero.


----------



## Calambur

Lexinauta said:


> ¿También estás de acuerdo con *ultravioleta* en que 'pucho' no _lo usamos en el sentido de colilla_?
> Pues las dos están equivocadas: 'pucho' es tanto el cigarrillo entero como la colilla.
> Yo, cuando fumo un pucho, apago el pucho en el cenicero.


Tenés razón,. Se me pasó.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Aunque oficialmente cigarros serían los puros y cigarrillos los otros lo que se usa cotidianamente es:

*Puro* = El de hojas de tabaco enteras y sin papel (habano)

*Cigarro* = los liados en papel (cajetilla de 20). A veces también se les llama cigarrillos o pitillos pero lo más habitual es cigarro.


----------



## ultravioleta

Cierto! dije que no lo usábamos en el sentido de colilla, y se me olvidó decir "solamente" en el sentido de colilla. También estoy de acuerdo, sí: pucho también es colilla.
¿Y cómo les decís a los 'armados' a partir de desarmar un montón de colillas? (¿tienen nombre?)


----------



## Vampiro

ultravioleta said:


> ¿Y cómo les decís a los 'armados' a partir de desarmar un montón de colillas? (¿tienen nombre?)



¿Desesperación extrema?
_


----------



## ultravioleta

Será más "limpio" que fumarse las colillas del suelo? Pues mira lo que encontré en wikipedia:
Se cuenta que un mendigo de Sevilla en el siglo XVI a modo de los indígenas se le ocurrió envolver el tabaco picado envuelto de papel de arroz de las colillas de los puros que tiraban, llamándose así «papelinas».


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Lexinauta said:
			
		

> pucho' es tanto el cigarrillo entero como la colilla


Así también lo entiendo yo. Hace mucho tiempo, a algún desalmado de esos que nunca faltan se le ocurrió llamar juntapuchos a los linyeras, y el término aún perdura.


----------



## VickyA

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Hay diferencias regionales, al menos entre Canarias y el resto de España.
> En Canarias *pitillo* prácticamente no se usa y en principio lo entenderíamos como sinónimo de *cigarrillo*, pero no se dice habitualmente.
> *Cigarro *son los que vienen en paquetes o cajetillas ( en Canarias se les dice cajas) de a veinte, los más consumidos por los fumadores y que en la península son también conocidos como *cigarrillos*.
> 
> *Puro* es el nombre más común para los cigarros habanos, que también se fabrican en Canarias.


 
Muy interesante el tema. Increíble la cantidad de nombres que tiene casi lo mismo y lo que cambia en los diferentes países y regiones. 

Aquí sin embargo, en el sur de España, se usa coloquialmente mucho la palabra 'pitillo' y es más, no 'pito', sino también 'piti': '¿Me das un piti?' (muy muy coloquial) 

Como bien dice Pablo, cigarrillo se usa más en la península, pero también cigarro para lo mismo, quizás algo más coloquial. 

A los de Cuba se les llama 'puros' aquí también.

Saludos.


----------



## Naticruz

Muy interesante este hilo, un verdadero tratado del arte de bien fumar. Bellísima la poesía que Calambur nos enseña, me ha encantado. Linda de verdad.
 
A todos muchísimas gracias


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Naticruz said:


> Muy interesante este hilo, un verdadero tratado del arte de bien fumar. Bellísima la poesía que Calambur nos enseña, me ha encantado. Linda de verdad.


 
¿Verdad?
Sólo para complementar: en México, a los cigarros (vaya, esos en cajetilla de 20, muy conocidos por el vaquero) se les llama también _canceritos_ o _humo entubado_ o, los que son muy fuertes, _lijas_.

Y, ligeramente fuera de tema, los puros se fuman, sí, pero su humo no se inhala. Por eso, lo que no lo saben, se marean en un dos por tres, pareciéndoles un verdadero asco, cuando es lo _chic_ de lo _chic... _eso sí, una hora de _buen humo _no cuesta menos de 20 euros.


----------



## elmg

ultravioleta said:


> En Argentina:
> cigarro = habano = puro (es el que viene envuelto en hoja de tabaco y se fuma cuando se está esperando un hijo, en los pasillos del hospital
> 
> cigarrillo = el de tabaco que viene envuelto en papel y es el más común
> 
> pitillo no decimos, pero se lo oímos a los amigos españoles
> 
> pucho = es el cigarrillo, pero viene del quechua, y también lo usamos con mucha frecuencia, y no lo usamos en el sentido de colilla: ¿Me das un pucho? (¿me convidás un cigarrillo?)
> 
> chala = el que se arma a mano con la hoja del maíz (?) "Pitate un chala" (fumate un cigarrillo de chala)
> 
> faso = es el lunfardo para cigarrillo


 
Algunos matices regionales: me parece que '"faso" es sinónimo de cigarrillo sólo en Bs. As, en mis tierras (Mendoza) es sinónimo de cigarro de marihuana. Si vas allí, no te recomiendo pedirle un faso a nadie... 

También en mis tierras "cigarro" se considera una forma "chimba/flaite" (en argentino y en chileno, no conozco una palabra universal para decir eso) de "cigarrillo". 

Saludos.


----------



## ultravioleta

elmg, creo que nosotros le diríamos porro al de marihuana. Soy del norte de Argentina, de la tierra de la Mecha Sosa.


----------



## elmg

ultravioleta said:


> elmg, creo que nosotros le diríamos porro al de marihuana. Soy del norte de Argentina, de la tierra de la Mecha Sosa.


 

Sí, porro también. Pero en Mendoza/San Juan se utiliza "faso" sólo para significar eso. Vamos a confundir mucho a nuestros amigos foreros si además de las diferencias nacionales del español, les añadimos las diferencias locales... Ja ja. Saludos.


----------



## litelchau

Ibermanolo said:


> Aunque oficialmente cigarros serían los puros y cigarrillos los otros lo que se usa cotidianamente es:
> 
> *Puro* = El de hojas de tabaco enteras y sin papel (habano)
> 
> *Cigarro* = los liados en papel (cajetilla de 20). A veces también se les llama cigarrillos o pitillos pero lo más habitual es cigarro.


 En Andalucía es igual el uso.
Solo se utilizan _puro_ y _cigarro_. _Cigarrillo_ y _pitillo_ se conocen , pero en el habla cotidiana nadie los dice.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Buenas tardes:

Pitillo → Generalmente se utiliza para los artesanales de marihuana, tambien se les dice pito ó pórro.

Cigarro → Lo más común, las cajetillas de 20.

Cigarrillo → sinónimo de cigarro, es perfectamente intercambiable.

Puro → más comúnmente usado por acá como tabaco. ( tambien se conoce habano, pero no es muy usado)


----------



## Soto

*Nueva pregunta*​ 
Hola a todos,

¿qué tal?

En esta ocasión es una pregunta fundamentalmente dirigida a españoles (sin embargo, agradezco ayuda de cualquier origen, claro): ¿cómo se le llama en España al cigarrillo de marihuana? En Buenos Aires se le dice "porro" o "faso", pero entiendo que esto es muy variable.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Canuto o porro, pero probablemente haya más formas.


----------



## la_machy

En algunos lugares de México, ''carrujo''.


Saludos


----------



## Namarne

También un _mai_, por aquí. (_Porro _y _canuto _son las más habituales).


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Como agradeces aportaciones foráneas, en México:

_Chubis_, _toque_.


----------



## Janis Joplin

la_machy said:


> En algunos lugares de México, ''carrujo''.
> 
> 
> Saludos



Por acá el carrujo es el grueso de donde salen varios "toques" o cigarros de "mota".


----------



## la_machy

Janis Joplin said:


> Por acá el carrujo es el grueso de donde salen varios "toques" o cigarros de "mota".


 Pues por aca (digo, por Hermosillo) son los cigarros que el mismo 'usuario' fabrica envolviendo la hierba en un trozo de papel. 
Supongo que con  _grueso de donde salen varios ''toques''_ te refieres al 'bolo' de hierba.
Bueno, diferentes usos y palabras, la misma cosa.

Saludos


----------



## Janis Joplin

la_machy said:


> Pues por aca (digo, por Hermosillo) son los cigarros que el mismo 'usuario' fabrica envolviendo la hierba en un trozo de papel.
> Supongo que con  _grueso de donde salen varios ''toques''_ te refieres al 'bolo' de hierba.
> Bueno, diferentes usos y palabras, la misma cosa.
> 
> Saludos



No es bolo porque no está suelto o a granel

El carrujo, está envuelto en periódico como un cigarro grueso del tamaño de un puro (habano), este no se fuma directamente.

El toque, es el cigarrillo individual. Ya forjado, listo para fumarse.


----------



## la_machy

Janis Joplin said:


> No es bolo porque no está suelto o a granel
> 
> El carrujo, está envuelto en periódico como un cigarro grueso del tamaño de un puro (habano), este no se fuma directamente.
> 
> El toque, es el cigarrillo individual. Ya forjado, listo para fumarse.


 
Ahhh...para mi eso es un 'bolo' de hierba (pero que conste, así le diría *yo*). 

Sin embargo, lo dicho. Por mi tierra, al cigarro individual de mota/hierba/marihuana/''María'', le llaman ''carrujo''.


saludos


----------



## Janis Joplin

Ah, ya entiendo, por alguna razón lo de bolo me sonaba a bola, un puño, suelta...


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá al cigarro se le dice carrujo o churro. Un toque es la acción de inhalar: Juan le dio un toque al churro.


----------



## solysombra

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​

No sé por qué me atacó la inseguridad total. ¿Cómo llaman en España al cigarrillo? ¿cigarrillo?
Me refiero al común que fuma la gente (El que fuma).
¿Dicen "voy a comprar cigarrillos"?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Jonno

En esa frase lo habitual sería "voy a comprar tabaco". Se sobreentiende que son cigarrillos y no puros o tabaco para liar o para pipa.


----------



## solysombra

Jonno said:


> En esa frase lo habitual sería "voy a comprar tabaco".


Menos mal que pregunté, ya me parecía... Voy a comprar tabaco.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Jonno

Bueno, decir "cigarrillos" no sería grave  Pero "tabaco" es lo más frecuente por aquí. Si quieres espera opiniones de otras zonas de España.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Voy a comprar tabaco.
Me he dejado el tabaco en el bolso.

Pero si nos referimos en concreto a la unidad, al cigarrillo, se dice "cigarrillo" o "cigarro".
Por el sur de España es mucho más habitual "cigarro".

Solo me quedan dos cigarros.


----------



## Lurrezko

Lo mismo por aquí: _voy a comprar *tabaco*_. Para la unidad, lo común es *cigarro*: _dame un cigarro_, _me fumé un cigarro mientras esperaba_. *Cigarrillo* lo oigo poco, me parece más palabra de publicidad que de lenguaje cotidiano.

Un saludo


----------



## Rondivu

De acuerdo con que solemos decir "voy a comprar tabaco". Ahora bien, "cigarro" y "cigarrillo" no son exactamente iguales en mi uso.
Para mí, un cigarro (rollo de hojas de tabaco) es un puro, y un cigarrillo tiene picadura de tabaco envuelta en papel de fumar; lo que por estos lares se denomina pitillo.
Si le pidiera tabaco a alguien le diría:
¿Tienes un pitillo? ( a veces se oye cigarrillo, y en muy raras ocasiones cigarro). 
Saludos,
Rendezvous


----------



## ramariel

Hasta hoy en día los sefaradíes que hablan judeo-español llaman papelinas a los cigarrillos.


----------



## Antpax

Hola a todos:

Coincido en que lo más común es ir a comprar tabaco. Incluso algunos fueron a por tabaco y nunca volvieron .

Por la zona central, lo más común es usar "cigarro" y menos "cigarrillo", aunque todavía hay gente que lo usa, gente de cierta de edad,  mayormente. "Pitillo" es má coloquial y usado muchísimo, aunque más coloquial es "piti" (o "truja" en cheli).

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Birke

En mi zona, en cambio, _pitillo_ se usa sólo cuando a uno le da por ponerse original y no decir _cigarro_ que es el término más usual. _Cigarrillo_ nos suena a lenguaje finolis, no se usa más que cuando ocasionalmente conviene parecerlo.


----------

